# Feeding 1/2 multivitamin to pup (Calcium concern?)



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Relating to my post about feeling LBP vs. regular puppy food because of calcium and phosphorus levels, how do multivitamins play into this? My breeder has recommended 1/2 of a human multivitamin while she's a pup but it does include calcium/phosphorus. Is this a concern? I might be misinterpreting the data, but it almost seemed like people on the forums were suggesting calcium would have the GSD grow too quickly in terms of bone structure thus, it should be limited.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

human needs and canine needs are different.
I don't see the need or purpose for this recommendation.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Understood - although there seems to be quite a few people that give vitamin supplements. 

As it stands, I give 1/2 multivitamin and 500mg of Ester-C


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would NOT give a human multivitamin for a dog. There are some good vitamin supplements for dogs like Nuvet and Nupro, those might be what you're seeing when you see that people are giving their dogs vitamin supplements. My senior gets Nupro Silver, which is a doggie vitamin that includes joint support for older dogs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Human vitamin to a dog? Never heard of that, but I wouldn't want to try.

If you're feeding a quality food, there's really no need to supplement a multivitamin (dog or human).


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I wouldn't give a multi to a dog on a good kibble. There is more than enough in the kibble and there is the potential to over do some of the fat soluble ones.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would not be messing with any calciumhosphorus ratios.

I like to give an omega 3 fish oil (assayed DHA/EPA) though because the food I feed is still omega 6-3 is 4 to 1 , not a more desired 2 to 1.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

There are certainly human vitamins that can be given to dogs... but not ALL of them and I would be wary of giving a multivitamin to a pup. I would much rather give several different vitamins and have the control over exactly what I was giving.


----------

